# Pictures of some new Rupes products



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thought I would share some pictures with you all of the Rupes products that turned up yesterday.

3 draw trolley storage unit with polish holder and 240v socket on top.
LD30 de-nibber
LHR21ES Bigfoot 21mm orbital polisher
And a few pads and bottles of Zephir


















































































































































All of these available to order through i4detailing and shinerama.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy crap that's quite a stock you've got! Is your rotary officially dead then?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice, looks like our well stocked up.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for that post,it saved me writing out my Xmas list. All l have to do is copy and paste it.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

ive looked online but cant seem to find the pads for the mini rupes


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Liking the storage trolley very much.

How much was the trolley as I can't find it on either website?
Actually scratch that, found it and wow :doublesho I need to start saving, big time.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

charlie20vt said:


> ive looked online but cant seem to find the pads for the mini rupes


Matt @ i4detailing will be getting them in soon.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I guess you get these free gratis to promote rupes in return? Nice haul though I do suppose.

Can't understand such a stock of polishes! They are pretty poor in comparison to other brands I've used along the years. I do like the big foot machines though but give me the rotary instead any day!


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

i swear the Rupes da is better than a rotary apparently.I thought was suppost to preform like a rotary with a lot less cut.The other thing is would the most agressive compound and pad be better than using a wool pad.Im thinking when you get Rupes you stay with there polishes rite.I dont want to waste any money so need to know 100 percent before i buy.Everyone says different things about machines and polishes.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

the power socket on the trolly is a great idea


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

charlie20vt said:


> i swear the Rupes da is better than a rotary apparently.I thought was suppost to preform like a rotary with a lot less cut.The other thing is would the most agressive compound and pad be better than using a wool pad.Im thinking when you get Rupes you stay with there polishes rite.I dont want to waste any money so need to know 100 percent before i buy.Everyone says different things about machines and polishes.


I wouldn't say it's better, maybe that it has it's place probably better on freshly painted cars IMHO. It was VERY good on newer cars and softer paints but when I finally tried on hard paint, meh.

I've tried both the 15mm and 21mm throw and I'm unconvinced in their merits. I await an independent review 

I'm a bit sceptical of the system and having felt the pads and used them I'd rather not use them day in day out to correct.

Don't worry about buying systems a polish is a polish regardless of what make the machine is


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

ok so what do u recon i should do i got das 6 pro and want to move on.Shall i go rotary or get another da just better.so stuck.oh and apparently the Rupes finishes quicker than any other machine and also paul says hes selling all his old machines .So what machines do you have then.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

The rotary is not needed anymore, this process is far quicker, safer, and produces better results, I have run many tests over the last few months and this system is the best yet without a doubt. I've been using the Rupes bigfoot system for over 3 months solid, and now I don't see any reason or benefit of using a rotary over the Rupes bigfoot system. Removes 2000 and 3000 sanding marks from hard paint and quicker than a rotary, flex, festool etc... less heat, no problems with any type of paint, inc sticky paint, ceramic clear coat, BMWs, Audis, VWs, etc.

This tool is NOT to be used like a rotary or flex machine, anyone doing so will not get the desired results.

Right, back to work now for me...

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Thanks and so only Rupes pads needed and no others rite.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

charlie20vt said:


> Thanks and so only Rupes pads needed and no others rite.


Rupes do have a complete system (Machines, Pads and Polishes) and this is what Paul uses. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice looking system but cant say as I would hang up the rotary after having a go with one. Its a tool that has its place but doesnt eliminate use of traditional methods IMO.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Funny how the one real raving review of the machines and systems is from a company that has been endorsing the products for a couple of months now (official or otherwise), yet the independent reviews from neutral, unbiased companies and professionals all seem to say the same thing..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Azonto said:


> Funny how the one real raving review of the machines and systems is from a company that has been endorsing the products for a couple of months now (official or otherwise), yet the independent reviews from neutral, unbiased companies and professionals all seem to say the same thing..


Advertorials pop up regulary on DW


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

apparently the company Rupes itself started in 1947


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to agree with Paul on this. My RAP150 hasnt come out to play in a while and i have no issues cutting through hard paintwork at all , infact its been easier with less dust and better results , i am using microfibre more though as i prefer the system , ive even demo,d this on my training days and the general consensus at the end matches mine..
Im not endorsed by Rupes and i paid for my machine and products. If your not cutting hard paintwork with it then theres a reason for it , its not the machine.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

what cloths does paul use do u know


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

one sheet , does plenty... i think


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

what makes of cloths and that


----------

